# hrc hunt test today



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ahhh. They Boykins are so cute! Did you see any Tollers? If I didn't have Goldens, I think I would like one of them.


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> Ahhh. They Boykins are so cute! Did you see any Tollers? If I didn't have Goldens, I think I would like one of them.


You are right the Boykins are adorable. Didn't see any Tollers there. There weren't many Goldens either but lots of labs! The first time I saw a Toller I fell for them because they reminded me of a Border Collie in looks. I was talking with a trainer who had a Toller in for training. She said, they are more into pleasing themselves and not their owner, unlike a Golden. That said, I'll stick with Goldens!


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

And how did you do?

EvanG


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Evan, Proud to say we got out SHR title earlier this month, going 4 for 4. We have our first AKC test next month. Praying he doesn't decide to be a goof ball and marks like he has been when training. AKC Junior isn't as forgiving as the HRC Started.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Rules to run by:

*DO:* Take a dog that is _too_ well trained & ready to run.

*DON'T:* Take an _under_ trained dog, and simply hope to survive.

Seems simple, but both 'rules' are often violated. Words to the wise regards.

EvanG


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Evan, I agree with your Do and Don't. He did really good in the first 3 HRC tests. He loves to retrieve and really likes the water. In the 4th test we had water last. For some unknown reason on the first mark he picked up a stick on the way to the duck.
When he couldn't pick the duck up with the stick in his mouth he decided to try and push the duck with the end of the stick! Heart failure!! He left the duck, got about 4 feet from the bank, spit the stick out, looked at it as if to say, "Where's the duck?", turned around and went back to retrieve the duck. One of the judges said, "He fixed it on his own, good." The second mark was perfect. 
He's never done that before or again in training.


----------

